# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Injecties lastig door te dikke billen - Artikel

## Leontien

> Veel medicijnen, zoals vaccins, pijnstillers, hormonen, insuline en middelen tegen kanker worden ingespoten in de spieren. Dit geeft doorgaans een beter en directer resultaat dan wanneer de patiënt het middel doorslikt. Ook kunnen grotere doseringen worden toegediend. De billen zijn een favoriete plek om te injecteren, omdat daar relatief weinig grote bloedvaten, zenuwen of botten zitten die door de injectienaald beschadigd kunnen raken. 
> 
> Met name de diepere soorten injecties zijn bij dikke mensen lastig, omdat er teveel vetweefsel tussen zit. Het middel blijft daar dan ‘steken’ en kan zelfs lokaal een infectie veroorzaken.
> 
> Oplossingen voor dit probleem kunnen gezocht worden in het gebruik van langere naalden -hoewel patiënten daar niet altijd even blij mee zullen zijn- of het injecteren op een andere plek van het lichaam.


Voor meer informatie: planet.nl

----------

